# Newbie - New project



## Robyj (May 28, 2008)

88 views and no reply...


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Robyj said:


> 88 views and no reply...


Sorry, you're specifying AC-stuff (right?) so personally I'm waiting for the big guys to come to your rescue. 

Most EV:ers (including me) go for DC. Not because it's better or so, but mainly because it's easier to shake up a budget for an all DC-system. Thus I've only read up about DC-stuff (ADC, WarP, Zilla, Curtis etc) and the AC-stuff is put on hold with a sticker saying "Maybe in my second EV-project"...

But I can always say "Welcome!" and all that. Even if I don't know what the model numbers mean, the list looks very impressive.


----------

